# OMG!!! Its finally here



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Alright guys I finally just reiceived my first humidor after waiting a freaking week for it. My wife was making fun of me because when i saw the fedx guy pull up i got all pumped. Now I got it set up sitting on my little desk in the corner of the room looking all bad ASH and cant wait to get it all seasoned. Now the only problem is that it looks all bad ASH and it is pretty much completely empty with only about 8 stogies to put in. lol. We all have to start some where i guess. Now for the last week while waiting on this thing to get here all I done is sit on the computer and stare at what cigars I want to fill this humidor up with. I dont think the wife knows excatly how much I spent over the last week on ordering some sticks but what she doesnt know will never hurt her.lol HA HA. So now im just waiting on the UPS guy to show up with the sample sticks I ordered. I started out with some Padron 5000 and A. Fuente Chataeu Fuente. Well was just excited and wanted to share with everyone. thanks Dallas


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations. 
That first humidor, you will never forget. It stays with you the rest of your life. 
Just be sure and not make the mistake most of us have made here on puff, which is to rush the humidor. 
You will be very much happier, if you are patient with the humidor, till its well seasoned. Then add your cigars, then wait for it to "neutralize" and you will be happy. 
If you have cigars you ordered at the same time, put them in a ziplock, with a drymistat, or something similar till the humi is ready. 
enjoy, much regards jerry


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy! You're well on your way down the slippery slope.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations lucky dog ,Where are the pics .

PS make sure your humidor is stable before putting your cigars in,your cigars will slow down the seasoning process


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

May it be your first humidor of many! You'll fill that sucker up in no time. My first humidor has been relegated to overflow and bundle storage. I didn't initially season it properly, but it's been seasoned over the years by sticks that have long since turned in to a pile of leaves because of this, but now I know better 

Pictures, perhaps?


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

see if this works. Trying for some pics. We will see


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> see if this works. Trying for some pics. We will see


Nothing for me... maybe try photobucket and post the image code, or is there a post limit for that?


----------



## Grakken (Oct 21, 2010)

Gratz on the new box.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks very nice Dallas. Congrats!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

better buy another one for the future....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy use it in good health!:beerchug:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Get it seasoned!!! I got your Kat Liter ready!!!

JH


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Enjoy. Looks like my first humi.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Congratulations.
> That first humidor, you will never forget. It stays with you the rest of your life.
> Just be sure and not make the mistake most of us have made here on puff, which is to rush the humidor.
> You will be very much happier, if you are patient with the humidor, till its well seasoned. Then add your cigars, then wait for it to "neutralize" and you will be happy.
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Looks really nice.
Best advice you could wish for...see above quote from Jerry.
Patience right now, until yhe humidor is seasoned isn't easy, but it IS the right way.
Enjoy.arty:
Bob.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Start shopping for a cooler. A big cooler. Great looking box to. Are you going by Herfs instructions for seasoning?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats one nice Humidor seems like a good starter. Something about it seems a little familiar.......not sure what it is.....


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

jbrown287 said:


> Start shopping for a cooler. A big cooler. Great looking box to. Are you going by Herfs instructions for seasoning?


 well not really sure heard of a couple of ways. what do you think. Should i wait a couple of days of get started right away.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Thats one nice Humidor seems like a good starter. Something about it seems a little familiar.......not sure what it is.....


Now thats a wicked humidor looks like we have good taste. now if i can get the inside to look like yours i will be happy. Nice.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

fishkilla said:


> Alright guys I finally just reiceived my first humidor after waiting a freaking week for it. My wife was making fun of me because when i saw the fedx guy pull up i got all pumped.
> 
> So now im just waiting on the UPS guy to show up with the sample sticks I ordered. I started out with some Padron 5000 and A. Fuente Chataeu Fuente. Well was just excited and wanted to share with everyone. thanks Dallas


Hi Dallas:

1) Congrats on the humi and incoming sticks. I think we all remember how it felt buying out first humi - the anticipation of filling it up. A universal feeling I think.

2) Love the choices of Padron and Fuente Chateau. I think those sticks are benchmarks to compare others with around the $4-$5 price point.


----------



## sidejob (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck with the new box...
The fun is about to start.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> Now thats a wicked humidor looks like we have good taste. now if i can get the inside to look like yours i will be happy. Nice.


Thanks my was a b day gift from gf my sticks aren't anything special but I am still learning what I like so experimenting pretty cheaply for me. Have fun filling it Dallas


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Seems like its the same humi as one of mine. Some people dont have good things to say about glass topped humis but mine has a great seal and keeps the RH right where I want it. Additionally, I can gaze lovingly at my cigars without having to open the lid arty:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

You know after my wife saw the new humidor she actually likes it and was talking about getting one bigger to set up in the livingroom. how bad ASH is that. She went from being totally against it to wanting one of the stands. WOW


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

canuck2099 said:


> Seems like its the same humi as one of mine. Some people dont have good things to say about glass topped humis but mine has a great seal and keeps the RH right where I want it. Additionally, I can gaze lovingly at my cigars without having to open the lid arty:


 excatly what i was thinking. and love the avatar. right up my alley if you look at my page. cant wait to get another already.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I have that same one too. Works like a charm.

Congrats, & have fun fillin her up!!! :dude:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jbrown287 said:


> Are you going by Herfs instructions for seasoning?


Here's the LINK.

Get it RIGHT, from jump.

For that box, I'd recommend three medium tubes of 65% Heartfelt beads. Two on the bottom and one on the shelf. Your humidity worries will never appear.

You will also save yourself the money you'd otherwise need to invest in a good hygrometer. If you use beads, you no need no stinkin' hygrometer. They're THAT accurate!


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> excatly what i was thinking. and love the avatar. right up my alley if you look at my page. cant wait to get another already.


Just looked. Will have to look again soon as I'm in the midst of a poker game !


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Don for the tips just what i needed. Was going to let it sit for a day before i got started. Thanks alot.


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like my first humidor as well. The glass top milano. 

Just be careful because it's a slippery slope. Follow the advice above and start looking for a big cooler!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think it needs to be said.

Kitty Litter Rocks!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a nice looking box bro! Enjoy it!!:beerchug:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I think it needs to be said.
> 
> Kitty Litter Rocks!!!


 Thats what my buddy Hall25 has in his and he claims that it works great. I might bring him over to take a look. Thanks


----------



## nfarrar (Feb 1, 2011)

nice!


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice looking humidor! I agree with other posters. Get another humidor because one is never enough! I know, from experience! lol.

Oh, I'd get a digital hygrometer if I were you. Those analog hygrometers on humidor doesn't seem to work right.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks great. Enjoy it and have fun stocking it up. There is some great advise about not rushing it....


----------



## Onlydominican (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats. You are now well on your way in this wonderful journey !! Just remember, you dont HAVE to buy every stick out there !!! it took me a while to figure that out !


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice! I like the glass tops to resist the urge to open them... although I open it anyways.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks kinda like Rosewood! Nice display humi! Get a cooler for deep storage and overflow! You will need it when the momentum of sticks start to come in! Im a beads kinda guy personally, but lots of posts indicate the Kitty Litter works well!

Enjoy it! You only get one first humidor and its special. We all remember our first humi and remember how quickly we outgrew it!  :tu:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

BDog said:


> Looks kinda like Rosewood! Nice display humi! Get a cooler for deep storage and overflow! You will need it when the momentum of sticks start to come in! Im a beads kinda guy personally, but lots of posts indicate the Kitty Litter works well!
> 
> Enjoy it! You only get one first humidor and its special. We all remember our first humi and remember how quickly we outgrew it!  :tu:


 Thanks Bruce. Just ordered a few more sticks. It is really filling up faster then I expected. I recently found another humidor that belonged to my brother before he past away. Never knew he had one, but i am going to take advantage of it and it will always be special to me. I just started to season it and I plan on using the kitty litter like the other one. It is currently holding at 69 for about a week and a half. I did notice what your last smoke was and very interested to try one of those myself heard they are a good smoke. Thanks for the input. Dallas


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

haha.. 
nice lookin box man...:drum:
but nah really. nice pic. Im sure you will have no problems filling it up.. 
then on to buy a bigger storage box. lol..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good Dallas
As said the first is special, Now fill her up with good stuff don't rush to just get er full. LOL


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> Thanks Bruce. Just ordered a few more sticks. It is really filling up faster then I expected. I recently found another humidor that belonged to my brother before he past away. Never knew he had one, but i am going to take advantage of it and it will always be special to me. I just started to season it and I plan on using the kitty litter like the other one. It is currently holding at 69 for about a week and a half. I did notice what your last smoke was and very interested to try one of those myself heard they are a good smoke. Thanks for the input. Dallas


Maybe you want to go over to Target and pick up one of these just in case. My humi was doing pretty good until I hit the fourth quarter of the Super Bowl Squares.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Maybe you want to go over to Target and pick up one of these just in case. My humi was doing pretty good until I hit the fourth quarter of the Super Bowl Squares.


 Thats funny you say that Josh cause I hit my square to and just put in another order. Glad you hit. order the good stuff.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dallas my Super Bowl Squares was here on Puff I aint buying sticks I am receiving from other members. Its awesome better than Christmas, but glad to here you hit your squares too.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Dallas my Super Bowl Squares was here on Puff I aint buying sticks I am receiving from other members. Its awesome better than Christmas, but glad to here you hit your squares too.


 wow that is freaking awesome!!! Im glad for you pretty sweet. I didnt get anything like that. lol.


----------

